# Im scarred!



## Hung2low (Sep 14, 2011)

My 2.5 2005.5 is about to hit 100k.


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

I have a 08 mk5 I'm at 99k as long as you take care of it you should be good.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

my 09 has 97k miles...

why scared?


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

I know its not a vw but I have a 02 Toyota Tacoma with 276k on it and drive about 300 miles a day with it but I take extra good care of it. Maintenance is key.


----------



## Tombien (Sep 14, 2012)

Ha Ha, it's just starting to get broke in. 2005.5 W/108,000... The day I hit 100,000 the damn thing took on a whole different attitude. :laugh:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I have ~83000 on mine and I'm very concerned about timing chains but I figure I'm gonna drive it til it goes can of marbles then buy an 08 CBTA motor to swap in and maybe an FSI trans while I'm at it.


----------



## Hung2low (Sep 14, 2011)

Im scarred of my timming chain!


----------



## drivingon9 (Apr 10, 2002)

Hung2low said:


> Im scarred of my timming chain!


Happened to me once, too.. Was changing it, and it snapped, putting a huge gash in my arm. Don't worry, though, it'll heal over time.


----------



## Skrying87 (May 28, 2008)

my 06 Rabbit has 121k on it and still going strong.


----------



## Hung2low (Sep 14, 2011)

Hit it!


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Wouldn't worry about it. Seems the vast majority of failures are well before the 100k mark so I would assume if it was going to fail it would have happened already. Just be religious about the oil changes and you will be golden.


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

i just hit 85,000.. KM :wave:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

darkorb said:


> i just hit 85,000.. KM :wave:


Got you doubled son.. 182,000KM and still holding strong! :thumbup:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> Got you doubled son.. 182,000KM and still holding strong! :thumbup:


But you don't have a ticking time bomb under the hood like some of us. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

lessthanalex said:


> But you don't have a ticking time bomb under the hood like some of us.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


l just noticed it is a 2005.5... You are right sir. lol


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> l just noticed it is a 2005.5... You are right sir. lol


Build date 04/05, mines gonna grenade at some point. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VWnewbie (May 8, 1999)

For the uninitiated, which are the ones to worry about and which are the ones to not worry about (if any)?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I think the years are 05.5 to early 07 but I could be mistaken.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Late '05's and all of '06's...'07's were better and did not have all the growing pains of the first year and a half. 

I'm at 96k so part of me wants to refresh the car inside and out. Take it to the dealer for any TSB's. And fully detail it so it's back to new. Only once rust spot under the windshield gasket from the idiot glass repair I got done back in '09...just bubbling the paint now. Orig clutch holding up great according to the mechanic.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Important thing here is just because your motor falls in that early time period it doesn't mean your motor will explode.


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

I have about 55k on one of the last 07's (05/07 if I remember right. 08's started in June or July I think?). I'm probably fine, but that chain is still something I think about in the back of my mind.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

High miles just means your cars worth $4,000 on a good day. Nothing to be scared of


----------



## chinapie2 (Mar 11, 2011)

45k on my 2010 haha


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

52K on my 2007!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

cars are meant to be driven...  :thumbup:


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Been there, done that. I am good to go with 42K on the new '08 engine......


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

alwaysdutch said:


> Been there, done that. I am good to go with 42K on the new '08 engine......


This is my plan exactly. Take car of my engine til it dies then get a solid reliable 08 motor. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> High miles just means your cars worth $4,000 on a good day. Nothing to be scared of


Pretty much. We have almost 109k on ours and pretty much plan to keep it forever. Kind of curious to see how it goes for the next 100k.


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

thygreyt said:


> cars are meant to be driven...  :thumbup:


This^^^


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm at 140k on my 2006. Nothing but regular maintenance items and tuned by C2 at 120k. The most reliable car I've ever driven honestly.


----------



## LVDubn (Mar 14, 2012)

60k Miles On my 09' 2.5 jetta, Religious On time maintenance and car is all good so far:thumbup:., Glad i didn't lease LOL Who the F Drives 10k Miles a year? Grandma going to church and the market?:screwy:


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow Jordan, thats alot of KM!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

A1an said:


> Pretty much. We have almost 109k on ours and pretty much plan to keep it forever. Kind of curious to see how it goes for the next 100k.


:thumbup:


----------



## phukenvr6 (Mar 11, 2009)

My 09 at 97k and I'm kinda worried. Noticed a weird whine this morning. Seemed loudest at around 72mph/2500rpm can't hear it when not driving so can't tell where coming from?? Oil changed about 3k ago and checked today still good. Hope chain not going


----------



## mwayner69 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mines at 141k with 0 issues. It's a 07.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

phukenvr6 said:


> My 09 at 97k and I'm kinda worried. Noticed a weird whine this morning. Seemed loudest at around 72mph/2500rpm can't hear it when not driving so can't tell where coming from?? Oil changed about 3k ago and checked today still good. Hope chain not going


Different than the normal 2.5 whine?


----------



## phukenvr6 (Mar 11, 2009)

It went away. ? I don't get it. But I get a weird "vibration sound " when I go over dips/bumps only when on the gas. If I let off no hear it. I'm gonna try to shoot a vid of the noise.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

08 Rabbit with around 59.5k ish miles here.


----------



## kevAW11 (Mar 15, 2013)

Just bought a 2012 with 34500 miles. My other daily is a 1986 MR2 with well over 400k. That thing takes a beating with a smile.


----------



## Hung2low (Sep 14, 2011)

kevAW11 said:


> Just bought a 2012 with 34500 miles. My other daily is a 1986 MR2 with well over 400k. That thing takes a beating with a smile.


 Pics of said car with over 400k.


----------



## kevAW11 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hung2low said:


> Pics of said car with over 400k.


 I've owned it for 2 years this summer. Drove it 1000 straight home when I bought it and it didn't even flinch. Averaged 40mpg the whole way back as well. I should've mentioned that the engine has roughly 100k now. The body was hacked up by a kid that wanted a body kit. Since I've owned it I've replaced the hacked fender and front end, replaced the trunk for one with a stock wing and added the factory sideskirts that this didn't come with, still have extra parts I need to have a bodyshop paint and install, BC racing coils, and replaced the clutch last month.


----------



## MiffedRatx1 (Aug 10, 2009)

kevAW11 said:


> I've owned it for 2 years this summer. Drove it 1000 straight home when I bought it and it didn't even flinch. Averaged 40mpg the whole way back as well. I should've mentioned that the engine has roughly 100k now. The body was hacked up by a kid that wanted a body kit. Since I've owned it I've replaced the hacked fender and front end, replaced the trunk for one with a stock wing and added the factory sideskirts that this didn't come with, still have extra parts I need to have a bodyshop paint and install, BC racing coils, and replaced the clutch last month.


 +1 for keeping her on the road 

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Black25 (Mar 26, 2012)

phukenvr6 said:


> It went away. ? I don't get it. But I get a weird "vibration sound " when I go over dips/bumps only when on the gas. If I let off no hear it. I'm gonna try to shoot a vid of the noise.


 Sounds like a motor mount or could be those undercarriage bolts that come loose.


----------



## Black25 (Mar 26, 2012)

So far the only things: Fuel Pump and Sending Unit replaced @~73k miles 
Paint on switches - New ones on the shelf at home 
Shifter Boot worn a spot front side towards the top - New one on the shelf at home 
Clutch was replaced by the dealer around 64k miles, before I bought the car 

The fuel filter was never changed until I bought the car last March. 
Oil filter, I'm scared to know how long it was in there, but it was collapsed when I took it out. 
The engine still runs very smooth and is great on gas. 

Any typical issues besides fuel pumps and coil-on-plugs going bad? Timing chain? When does that usually go bad?


----------

